# Elon Musk Q&A at SXSW - Live 3/11/2018 12:30pm CT



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

TL;DW -- Nothing new or juicy here with respect to Tesla in particular, other than Elon briefly mentioning that the two things that keep him awake at night are AI and ramping Model 3 production. (So, in his mind, Model 3 production-hell is on par with an existential threat to humanity?! ) But as a broad, thoughtful discussion of space exploration, AI, entrepreneurship, and the future of our species, I found it both enjoyable and insightful.

SPOILER ALERT -- Yes, there's a singalong at the end.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

I always enjoy hearing Elon speak but for the Tesla/Elon superfan (i.e. everyone on this board), he didn't really say anything he hasn't said before -- especially with regard to Tesla.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ryan said:


> I always enjoy hearing Elon speak but for the Tesla/Elon superfan (i.e. everyone on this board), he didn't really say anything he hasn't said before -- especially with regard to Tesla.


my takeaway was essentially the same... maybe picked up on a little regret that he even got involved in an electric car company


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thought I'd give our friend @Bokonon a hand with fresh links out of YouTube:

1. Full version: (1 hr 9'...)






2. Abbreviated version (~ 13') - Space X only


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Thought I'd give our friend @Bokonon a hand with fresh links out of YouTube


Thank you, sir! Updated my post with the new link.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I spent half my day attempting to stream this simply because Elon tweeted that he would be singing My Little Buttercup. So happy this is one promise Elon kept.


----------



## Grashelm (Aug 4, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> my takeaway was essentially the same... maybe picked up on a little regret that he even got involved in an electric car company


Haven't listened yet but curious in what manner he expressed regret with regard to being involved with an electric car company? If true, this would be kind of a letdown for those who have bought into his vision...at least as it relates specifically to Tesla (automotive).


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Grashelm said:


> Haven't listened yet but curious in what manner he expressed regret with regard to being involved with an electric car company? If true, this would be kind of a letdown for those who have bought into his vision...at least as it relates specifically to Tesla (automotive).


IMHO, this was classic Elon's dry humor in the way he presents things. Does he 'regret'? Dunno... For sure, he highlighted that it was (is..?) not 'a walk in the park'...  And I don't think any of us thinks that it is...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Grashelm said:


> Haven't listened yet but curious in what manner he expressed regret with regard to being involved with an electric car company? If true, this would be kind of a letdown for those who have bought into his vision...at least as it relates specifically to Tesla (automotive).


essentially multiple iterations of multiple years worth of the absolute worst time of his life. (and that all was before the falcon wing doors!)


----------

